
Direct/Cloudless File Transfer - binferapps
http://www.binfer.com
======
binferapps
We're a young startup that creates a direct, vpn-like-connection between two
parties so that data can be transferred securely, quickly and reliably. We're
looking for feedback to create an even better product. Try it out hackers.
Cheers.

------
ColinWright
How do I specify where I want the file/data/whatever to go?

~~~
binferapps
Binfer to Non-Binfer User You can create a Link using 'Create New Link' and
send it to anyone you'd like via any communication platform.

You can use the Messages feature to compile an email-like message to an email
and a link (similar to the one above) is sent to the user.

Binfer to Binfer If both users have Binfer installed you can add a contact,
and drag and drop them files in a chat message and they appear on their
desktop.

You can draft them a message (just like above) and the receiver begins
receiving the file.

You can create a sync, using the backup/sync' feature and the folder (same
structure and data) is replicated on the receiving end.

Check out the product manual with any more questions. Thanks for the response
Colin! help.binfer.com

